# Is there any deal better than Super 6 Fruit 'N Veg



## Marion (11 Aug 2014)

Aldi (and to a lesser extent Lidl) post fruit and veg deals for €0.39 (for most items) that last for approximately a fortnight.

I downloaded Apps on my phone for both companies and I check them regularly.

Incredible value.


I'm lucky to have both within walking distance.

(I did however recently purchase 1Kg potatoes, 2 heads of sprouting broccoli. Bunch of carrots, parsnips, onions - red and white and 10 beauty bath apples for a total of €6 - but this was from a college horticultural stall selling Organic produce. Tastes were incredible. But this stall will disappear within a week or two)

Marion


----------



## Delboy (11 Aug 2014)

Supervalu currently have 2 x Pineapples or 2 x Punnets of Kiwi's for €2 each (+ other choices)
Or 2 x trays of Sweet Potatoes for €1 (+ other choices)
Runs to this Wednesday

They have offers like this (but not always as good) every week....I've made a lot of freshly squeezed juice the past few days and am well stocked up!


----------

